# Reseda to the Sea Challenge 3/7/2010



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

Reseda to the Sea Challenge ! Retro theme fun ride
Doing the original route of the Reseda to the Sea race that was held back in 1980.
Promoted by Hall of Fame legend Victor Vicente of America this race was one of the 
1st Mtn bike events held back in the early 80's. Gary Fisher was the 1st place winner
in 1980. This race was held for several years till the Mtn bike boon hit with NORBA 
events taking over. So bring out your old classic and challenge yourself to this course.

Sunday March 7th, 10:00 a.m. FREE ! No Entry !
Meets at Reseda blvd. and Ventura blvd. at the coffee shop on the Northwest corner.
Ride ends at the Sea, Sunset beach.

http://mapmyride.com/route/united-states/ca/san-fernando-valley-tarzana-/118126507183836109


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Awsome. I'm there. What about shuttling back to the start?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Very cool! Wish it was local for me.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Very cool! Wish it was local for me.


Go talk to Vance and see if we could borrow the double decker for a few days.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Who's putting it on? It almost seems unsanctioned/underground.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Who's putting it on? It almost seems unsanctioned/underground.


I certainly would not have a problem with that, as it was then it should be now.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll do what i can to be there. i have just the right bike for this ride. 

i have a buddy with a Pinzgauer which holds 10 people. no way to carry the bikes though. we should just ride back.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i have a buddy with a Pinzgauer which holds 10 people.


Nice!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> i'll do what i can to be there. i have just the right bike for this ride.
> 
> i have a buddy with a Pinzgauer which holds 10 people. no way to carry the bikes though. we should just ride back.


Do you have a VVA?

A ride in a Pinz' would be almost as cool as a Unimog.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

you've got two great bikes for this ride, Sky.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Go talk to Vance and see if we could borrow the double decker for a few days.


That'd be sweet. We'll swing by and pick up GF, CK and the crew. Tell KB we're comin' and they better be ready!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

At the first R2C I met a kid named Mike Shermer, who was riding his own ungainly off-road creation. He was working for a trade mag, and they had sent him out to see what this crazy guy Victor Vincente was up to.

Since that day Michael Shermer has become a major figure in the American conversation as the head of the Skeptics' Society, and from this start as a kid writing for Bicycle Dealer Showcase he has gone on to write for Scientific American as well as having a handful of books in print.

Unfortunately the original copy of BDS remained behind when I left MountainBikes, but I had this photocopy in my files.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Do you have a VVA?
> 
> A ride in a Pinz' would be almost as cool as a Unimog.


the Pinz can go more places. Mog's are too damn big albeit very cool.

yes, i have a 1979 VVA and a 1982 prototype Motocruiser who's twin (two made) won the 1982 Reseda to the Sea under the power of the racer Drew Blood. the VVA would be more historically significant but the Motocruiser would be more "normal" to ride.

here's my VVA http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=583801&highlight=victor


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> you've got two great bikes for this ride, Sky.


Can't race both of them though. Actually, maybe i can find someone to ride one of them.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

What about the Cook? No direct connection to this event other than the fact that they were located a short distance from the start.

What years was the Reseda to the Sea run? Just trying to figure out which bike to bring. I don't think I have anything that's rideable that is old enough to qualify as correct. It should be a lot of fun either way.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> What about the Cook? No direct connection to this event other than the fact that they were located a short distance from the start.
> 
> What years was the Reseda to the Sea run? Just trying to figure out which bike to bring. I don't think I have anything that's rideable that is old enough to qualify as correct. It should be a lot of fun either way.


well yeah, i have two Cooks MTB's. still i think the VVA or the Motocruiser would hold more significance there. the VVA would sure be difficult to ride that far. it scares me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> well yeah, i have two Cooks MTB's. still i think the VVA or the Motocruiser would hold more significance there. the VVA would sure be difficult to ride that far. it scares me.


Pu$$y.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Pu$$y.


haha. OK dammit, i'll race it. :bluefrown:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> haha. OK dammit, i'll race it. :bluefrown:


you have to. next year you can race the motocruiser.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> haha. OK dammit, i'll race it. :bluefrown:


Yeeeeeah!


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

If your racing add the expert loop of upper Eagle rock and lower Eagle springs to 
the route. This brings you back to the hub junction. From the hub proceed strait
towards the coast past the Will Rogers trail head till you hit pavement.
Regrouping at the beach north of Gladstones on PCH, where the overhead walking 
bridge is at. Then thats it kick it at the beach for awhile before riding back or shuttle.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Very Cool indeed. I see half the ride is on Palisades/Sunset. Will the dirt part be marked at all?


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry no course markings.
Just stay on the fire road and head toward the coast once you hit Hub Junction.
Hub Junction has a porta pody and a map kiosk


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

From some of the stuff I still have around, 

March 7, 1982


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Veloculture said:


> the Pinz can go more places. Mog's are too damn big albeit very cool.
> 
> yes, i have a 1979 VVA and a 1982 prototype Motocruiser who's twin (two made) won the 1982 Reseda to the Sea under the power of the racer Drew Blood. the VVA would be more historically significant but the Motocruiser would be more "normal" to ride.
> 
> here's my VVA http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=583801&highlight=victor


I have the 1982 Reseda to the Sea winner as Jeff Day as shown in the above photos.

I have several VVA newsletters form that time. Perhaps a different year or ?

in any event cool stuff!


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

*Treee Weeks Away*

Aaron Cox two time winner will be making an appearance.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Aaron noted at 8th place in 1982.

I have put the date in my book to attend.

The only era correct bikes I have are 20inch BMX that I have owned since those times and I will not ride. I do have a functional 1983 Hutch xl24 that is close to era correct. 

If I ride my current MTB will anyone care?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Dedicated said:


> Aaron Cox two time winner will be making an appearance.


Aaron Cox AKA Drew Blood. now i have to bring my prototype Motocruiser.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

ASI CA said:


> Aaron noted at 8th place in 1982.
> 
> I have put the date in my book to attend.
> 
> ...


I won't care. Run what you brung.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I was wanting to go period correct, but the only thing I have that's close is an 85 GT. Its got some issues though that I don't think I'll have resolved in time. Next up would be the 91Gecko. Not period but there is a spiritual connection as KB was involved in the early So Cal scene. 

No one answered my earlier question. It looks like 1980 was the first year the race was run, but what years was the Reseda to the Sea race run.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

This should be fun.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> I was wanting to go period correct, but the only thing I have that's close is an 85 GT. Its got some issues though that I don't think I'll have resolved in time. Next up would be the 91Gecko. Not period but there is a spiritual connection as KB was involved in the early So Cal scene.
> 
> No one answered my earlier question. It looks like 1980 was the first year the race was run, but what years was the Reseda to the Sea race run.


I think I have more original VVA newsletters since I was on the VVA mailing list at the time

I will see if that is the case as it could answer yours and maybe other questions for those that care.

Is there any concern to number of riders in attendance?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Let me save someone a little trouble and show off my amazing bottomless file cabinet at the same time.

Here is the original poster for the event, and Topanga Bulletin #1.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow awesome flyer!

Redpack Rider, you have saved me from rushing to dig through my stack of old bmx and related "stuff". I know why I (and you) saved stuff like that.

I look forward to the ride and meeting some more people that were around then and still are now.


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

TWO WEEKS TO AWAY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Dedicated said:


> TWO WEEKS TO AWAY ! :thumbsup:


i really hope it's not muddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So what did Gary do with the bike he won?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> i really hope it's not muddy. :thumbsup:


Me too. I hate to say it, but I think I have out grown my enjoyment of mud rides.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Do not worry about mud. I road Cabellero single track as well as the fireroads up to and around the hub last Thursday, as well as the last several Thursdays.

The rain makes for an occasional mud puddle and rain ruts but as for actual muddy roads or trails I say not so much on the trails we shall be going on. The traction is superbe as a bonus.

If we are lucky it would rain a day or so before the ride.

In fact I rode Sullivan last Sunday even with the 20 or so rain filled creek water crossings it was completely ridable both up and down. (as long as you do not mind a little water)


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

I got a couple of buddies interested in joining the ride. Unfortunately, rain is currently forecast for both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

You guys are cracking me up.....................
Sound like a bunch of roadies..........

Years ago I remember this new guy, his first day at work. Transplant from south Ca. College summer job loading barges with freight for Alaska. It started to drizzle and he looks up at the weather and states: 

"When it rains, I go inside"

They didn't call him back to work the second day....


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

*Rain or Shine it's on !*

Rain or shine it's on ! :yikes:


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

There's a slim chance I can make it, though I'm supposed to work on Sunday. Awesome idea, hopefully it will become a yearly event. :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> You guys are cracking me up.....................
> Sound like a bunch of roadies..........
> 
> Years ago I remember this new guy, his first day at work. Transplant from south Ca. College summer job loading barges with freight for Alaska. It started to drizzle and he looks up at the weather and states:
> ...


i hear people pick on so-cal people all the time about this. to be fair though most all trails in so-cal are peanut butter pits that are can't be ridden for three days after rain. this one sounds like it might be sandy enough to be actually be ridden though.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Veloculture, 

I ride that area all the time, the majority of roads and trails are well drained sand, granite, and/or shale mix. A few spots have mud but I am not concerned at all.

If we go up el cab trail head (just before the Breamar county club turn) (I assume NOT up paved Reseda since it did not exist at the time) expect a rocky and rutted trail with one small water cross but still very ridable (this info is from last Thursday night).

If we go up paved Reseda to the top, it is a piece of cake.

Can anyone confirm the route up? Or does it really matter?

Once up on the fireroad(s) at the top, good traction hardpack the whole way.

Roll Call totals anyone?

Assuming that it is not an EL Nino class rain, I and three others are on the IN list for a total of 4.

How many others are IN?


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a 1952 Schwinn Spitfire ready & waiting for this ...

I rode the original 1980 Reseda to the Sea on a 4-speed Red-Line BMX Bike, my very first off road cross country bike race, so sure I was gonna kick some tail, I ended up finishing dead last! Based on my current fitness level, I could easily keep that last place record intact again ...

WileyDog / Jim Harlow


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

lazyracer said:


> I have a 1952 Schwinn Spitfire ready & waiting for this ...
> 
> I ended up finishing dead last! Based on my current fitness level, I could easily keep that last place record intact again ...
> 
> WileyDog / Jim Harlow


Thanks for a good laugh. I remember doing the same in my first race also.... I never went on to be sponsored like you were though.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

lazyracer said:


> I have a 1952 Schwinn Spitfire ready & waiting for this ...
> 
> I rode the original 1980 Reseda to the Sea on a 4-speed Red-Line BMX Bike, my very first off road cross country bike race, so sure I was gonna kick some tail, I ended up finishing dead last! Based on my current fitness level, I could easily keep that last place record intact again ...
> 
> WileyDog / Jim Harlow


Are you related to the Harlows that race BMX out at Perris?

Gecko is tuned up and ready to roll. I figure worst case, we show up at the coffee shop and have to modify or shorten the course due to weather. Either way I still get a peaceful Sunday and get to put some faces to the names.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

If you are referring to "the Harlow's"
.. i.e., Gary Harlow & Kevin Harlow (of DG motorcycle fame also), I'm no relation. I knew them from the DG motorcycle shop in Orange County, they fed my motocross passion through the 1970's, kept my 125's alive & fast for years.

Kevin did mountain bikes and road bikes for a while, he'd show up to local team DirtyWork night rides on a monster downhill bike, I've felt real sympathy for him on the climbs.

WileyDog / Jim Harlow


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

lazyracer said:


> If you are referring to "the Harlow's"
> .. i.e., Gary Harlow & Kevin Harlow (of DG motorcycle fame also), I'm no relation. I knew them from the DG motorcycle shop in Orange County, they fed my motocross passion through the 1970's, kept my 125's alive & fast for years.
> 
> Kevin did mountain bikes and road bikes for a while, he'd show up to local team DirtyWork night rides on a monster downhill bike, I've felt real sympathy for him on the climbs.
> ...


I think its Kevin and his son. Both race nationally and are wicked fast in their class.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Roll Call for ride at 10am Sunday

+4 or more 

Anyone else?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm there, coming solo.:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Myself and VeloCulture are IN :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ASI CA said:


> Roll Call for ride at 10am Sunday
> 
> +4 or more
> 
> Anyone else?


I will be there. over 2 hours of driving. hope it's not raining.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

If it's not pouring, myself and two buddies will be there.

It will be good to see you Sky.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> If it's not pouring, myself and two buddies will be there.
> 
> It will be good to see you Sky.


likewise. the forcast shows the rain will end by 8am. hope thats true.

look for me on http://www.velocult.com/index.php/blog/post/victor_vincente_of_america/this.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

I am thinking that rain will be all done by ride time, and if it is not well then I will be getting a bit wet.


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

*Forecast storm clearing by morning !*

:thumbsup: Looks like it should be OK by start time !

see ya all there


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

Meets at Coffee Bean, Reseda and Ventura blvds.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. So much fun riding this today guys. nice clear skies, green terrain and the sight of my old trails made me a little home sick today. 

Riding the old VVA was a challenge but sure fun having it on that trail for this ride. Thanks for hosting this.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Definately a good time. Got to meet a few of the legends and a couple of the regular posters here face to face. Hopefully this will become a regular annual event.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Look forward to you all posting up some pictures. Glad you got the sunny weather. Good times....
T


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Look forward to you all posting up some pictures. Glad you got the sunny weather. Good times....
> T


Velocult.com will be posting our photos on the blog in the next day or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Great weather + great crowd = good times.

Really enjoyed the VVA machine, a complete time machine. Nice to speak with the owner (I am not good with names) of it (I was the guy on the white/green carbon c-dale). Check into that fork, I am confident it is a mongoose moosegoose fork and is original to the bike. I remember that from 79 when Victor brought it into the shop.

I also enjoyed seeing the other vintage bikes.

Did anyone get a head count? My guess is 40 to 50 +/-


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ASI CA said:


> Great weather + great crowd = good times.
> 
> Really enjoyed the VVA machine, a complete time machine. Nice to speak with the owner (I am not good with names) of it (I was the guy on the white/green carbon c-dale). Check into that fork, I am confident it is a mongoose moosegoose fork and is original to the bike. I remember that from 79 when Victor brought it into the shop.
> 
> ...


it was good to meet you too. i was the guy on the VVA. my name is Sky.

i did not get a head count but there were quite a bit more people there than i expected. good to see at least have the people on vintage rigs. i suspect that next years running of this ride will be huge!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

40-50 sounds about right for the start. I think only 20-25 made it to the beach. Did any one actually ride back? I was planning to but was luckily offered a ride. That back side would have been a grind.


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

*Thanks to all that showed ! Good times !*

And yes a few of us rode back with the OG legends Aaron Cox, and Todd DeAngeles.
30 years later still going strong.

Next Year ? as always 1st Sunday in March. :thumbsup:


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

If Aaron Cox reads this Victor said to say Hey Ho!

As for the beach side, my crew of 5 made the beach at about noon so that might make 25 to 30 for the full 17+ miles.

I think the unofficial first guy to the bridge is Ray from the bike shop in Tarzana.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> 40-50 sounds about right for the start. I think only 20-25 made it to the beach. Did any one actually ride back? I was planning to but was luckily offered a ride. That back side would have been a grind.


My buddy and I turned around when we were on Palisades Drive and rode back to Reseda. It was great to meet many of the riders and to ride with Todd and Aaron. I don't know how Sky did the ride on the Topanga with essentially non-functional brakes (thanks again for letting me try it and I will see you at Keyesville). What a great ride!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Retro MB said:


> I don't know how Sky did the ride on the Topanga with essentially non-functional brakes


I was thinking the same thing. I was behind him for a big part of the downhill secition, and for all the complaining he did about the handling of the bike he was hauling a$$.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sky,
Time is of the essence. I keep going to your blog with anticipation of cool pics of this ride. Keep finding a beat up Colnago instead......
Your such a tease.....


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Sky,
> Time is of the essence. I keep going to your blog with anticipation of cool pics of this ride. Keep finding a beat up Colnago instead......
> Your such a tease.....


haha, we just posted the Gran Fondo up there this morning. the Gran Fondo was the same morning but i chose to ride with you guys instead. glad i did. no rain in LA!

the R2tS ride will go up tomorrow or the next day. i will let you all know.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

*Ride Pictures*

Here are some pictures that my buddy Zach Barker took during the ride. By the way, Zach did the ride out and back on his single speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome. thanks for posting the good photos.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool deal. I really, really enjoyed that. Too bad I had to duck out early for work. Next year! (I'm the guy on the blue shirt with the black Schwinn w/red rims & Tires).

Thanks!


----------



## hummusaquinas (Dec 8, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmaceda/sets/72157623480075073/


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool Pics!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright! we finally got the photos up! http://www.velocult.com/index.php/blog/post/reseda_to_the_sea_2010


----------



## hummusaquinas (Dec 8, 2009)

great shots, VC! I can't wait for next year


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

hummusaquinas said:


> great shots, VC! I can't wait for next year


come out to Keyesville this weekend!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Veloculture said:


> Alright! we finally got the photos up! http://www.velocult.com/index.php/blog/post/reseda_to_the_sea_2010


Cool! I can see my handle bar in one of those pics!

Good times.


----------



## hummusaquinas (Dec 8, 2009)

that steve potts is kiler


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

rev106 said:


> Cool deal. I really, really enjoyed that. Too bad I had to duck out early for work. Next year! (I'm the guy on the blue shirt with the black Schwinn w/red rims & Tires).
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure which was cooler and more vintage; the Schwinn or the hair. All kidding aside, you've done a great job with the bike and the wheel lacing is sweet!


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmaceda/4426194363/ said:


> [/URL]


Aaron's Stumpie with road drop bars was one of my favorites. I'd like to have a bike set up like that some time. Watching him descend in a tuck was pretty cool.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

hummusaquinas said:


> that steve potts is kiler


Thanks. It's holding up pretty well considering that it's been ridden almost weekly for 24 years. Steve built a good frame and put a good coat of paint on it. One of these days I'll get a new bike.


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

*1st sunday in March 2011*

Hey Folks lets do it again next year ! :thumbsup:

As always 1st Sunday in March around 10:00 a.m.

Props to Victor, as he gave many of us the gift of mtn biking when he put on this event.


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

Sunday morning roll out at 8:00 Reseda and Ventura, doing the race route.


----------



## 818SFVMTB (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi dudes, this is my first post on Mtbr. I live in the San Fernando Valley Encino area. I have been ridding XC exactly 2 years now this weekend. I came to the Reseda to the sea challenge and I can't say anything less then IT CHANGED MY LIFE FOREVER! I am hooked haven't stopped ridding the trails since! I LOVE vintage mtbs!! By far the most beautiful creation since the wheel! I hope to meet some of you this Sunday! I would also like to thank Dedicated for keeping this going and for introducing me to this beautiful oasis called the Santa Monica Mountains. Thanks to all of you for sharing the knowledge! - Diego


----------

